# Will I feel a big difference between a 2017 supersix 105 vs a caad 10 105?



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Thinking of upgrading my 5 year old caad 10 to a supersix. I'll take the supersix for a test ride but I won't have much time with it and was wondering if anyone has both and if they can feel a real difference between the two.

I ride a few times a week and usually go over 100km a week in the summer. No issues with the caad 10 but wouldn't mind something new. 

Looking at the 2017 SS 105. I currently ride a caad 10. Will it be an upgrade or a waste of money?

thanks


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, you will feel a noticeable difference between aluminum and carbon. The Supersix is a very light and stiff frame and eliminates a lot of road chatter. The upgrade is not a waste of money. But the CAAD 10 is a very solid frame and a solid ride.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Both great bikes, ultimately you may feel the difference most in your wallet.

My newer bike is a 2015 Scott Addict and my older bike is a 2006-2007 Specialized Allez and to be honest I'm hard pressed to say there is a big difference between them for me...


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, there is a noticeable difference. 2017+ EVOs are very nice to ride,I have both.


----------

